

What happened to "rate my startup" posts - mixmax

&quot;Rate my startup&quot; posts used to be a big part of HN, but they aren&#x27;t anymore.<p>I really miss them. They were a great way to get feedback for a new startup, a great way to give back to the community, and a great learning experience for all of us. Some great startups were launched on HN - here&#x27;s a link to one where this guy Drew launched something called dropbox: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8863<p>So what happened? has the community forgotten about them? Have we just moved on? Were there too many problems with spam-posts?(1) Or did everyone just launch their startups? :-)<p>(1) In this 3 year old post https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1861577 PG told us that there had been a problem with new accounts spamming the site with rate my startup posts. Presumably a cheap shot at getting visitors.
======
codegeek
What am I missing here ? Isn't "Show HN" the same thing ? We have plenty of
those everyday on HN

~~~
mixmax
Maybe they are. My understanding (and this may well be false) is that show HN
is more for cool tech demonstrations and side projects, whereas rate my
startup is for launching and rating startups.

Rate my startup may well be hidden in a subset of show HN though.

Another reason may be that they don't get voted onto the frontpage? A quick
search shows that there are quite a few show HN posts, but they don't get
traction.
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22sho...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22show+hn%22&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

